# Tabletop Gaming News for Friday, 3 May, 2013 [RPGs have no relation with satanism!  Woohoo!; plus Ul



## delericho (May 4, 2013)

> Hey, and so is Margaret Weis Productions Firefly RPG, Gaming in the 'Verse! This is $29.99 and you can either pick it up at GenCon in August, or wait for it to be shipped to you after Gen Con.




Nitpick - looking at that link, it seems that that's actually a "GenCon 2013 Preview". Specifically...



> This print title will include preview material that will be expanded upon and published in the upcoming Firefly Role-Playing Game based on the popular Fox television series created by Joss Whedon. In addition to sample art and entries from the corebook, fans will receive the first two, playable adventures in the Echoes of War line along with the Serenity Crew. All game material provided in Gaming in the ‘Verse will employ the Cortex Plus mechanic.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 4, 2013)

NOOOO!!!!

Don't let the secret out; you'll ruin our street cred.  RPGs are Satanic! They Are!  Come try the eeeeevil!


----------



## Dwimmerlied (May 5, 2013)

Wait! What??? But all these years as a dungeon master?! recruiting new players!? My "intense cult training"...


----------



## JoshDemers (May 5, 2013)

Psssssh. RPGs are waaaaaaay better than Satanism.


----------



## Gaming Tonic (May 5, 2013)

JoshDemers said:


> Psssssh. RPGs are waaaaaaay better than Satanism.




There is no reason you can't do both.  Errr....in game of course, like occult investigators.  Yeah, yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 5, 2013)

RPGs don't create Satanists, they create Nerds.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

*Tabletop Gaming News for Friday, 3 May, 2013 [RPGs have no relation with satani*



Achan hiArusa said:


> RPGs don't create Satanists, they create Nerds.




No, nerds create RPGs.


----------



## JoshDemers (May 6, 2013)

Morrus said:


> No, nerds create RPGs.




Ideally, this is a "Chicken or Egg" sort of scenario...


----------



## Herobizkit (May 6, 2013)

Guy must not have read the write-up of Azmodeus.  It bears a striking resemblance to a certain philosophy...


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 10, 2013)

Well actually the Prussian military made wargames which then eventually became role-playing games.


----------

